# Made some hash



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

Made some hash out of all the trim I've accumulated from my grow. I put the trim into a glass container and added 90% ISO alcohol. Shook for about 2-3 minutes. Strained through a coffee filter. Should be dry in a couple days. I will post a pic of the finished product soon. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Prodigious Puff (May 26, 2008)

Lookin' good smokybear. I think I'm about to buy some BubbleBags and make some hash with my Mental Floss trim.


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

I think I'm going to invest in some bubblebags for the next indoor crop. I've researched that method and I like it. Seems like really great results. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Prodigious Puff (May 27, 2008)

That trim there is about 2 weeks dried huh? I'm trying figure out if I want to dry my trim first or filter it wet off the plant. I think I'm going to let it dry for a week or two, freeze it, and then filter. Nothing set in stone, I've only read a few articles on it. I know you have not bought the bags yet, but based on what you've read what do you think is best? That will at least get me going in the right direction. I've heard the hash off Chimera's Mental Floss and C4 are "legendary." I hope I get to try it!!


----------



## smokybear (May 27, 2008)

Are you asking me what kind of bags to get? I'm not totally sure what you're asking. There is a great thread in the hash forums on using bubblebags. I intend to follow that thread. It seems like good stuff. My trim completely dry. I would make sure its dry before trying to make hash with it. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Prodigious Puff (May 27, 2008)

Nah, I'm going to get the BubbleBag 5 gallon 4 bag set. What I was asking, is how long did you dry that trim in post 1? I've read that fresh, wet trim gives less yield but more potent hash. And dried gives more yield but less potent hash.  Fresh, however, is also little harder to mix so I've read.


----------



## smokybear (May 27, 2008)

I let mine dry before I make hash with it. The trim in the pic is from 7 different ladies which I harvested at different times. Anywhere from 2 weeks old to 4 or 5 days....as long as its dry... Take care and be safe.


----------



## Hick (May 27, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Made some hash out of all the trim I've accumulated from my grow. I put the trim into a glass container and added 90% ISO alcohol. Shook for about 2-3 minutes. Strained through a coffee filter. Should be dry in a couple days. I will post a pic of the finished product soon. Take care and be safe.


.......made some _hash *oil*_... 
as for the "fresh" or "dried" ?? "I" don't/can't see any advantage to drying it, if you only intend to resoak it, in either iso or water. Dried would be best for a kiefe screen method, actually probably dried AND frozen. Both should help to brittle the trich's an make for easier removal and seperation.
  But dried will also allow the vegetative matter to be ground up finer and in turn, result in more veg' material in the final product....
  IMO/IME, fresh and frozen, will yeild the most potent, yet slightly less hash, useing bubblebags.


----------



## red_ss (May 27, 2008)

Great job Smokey..it look like your on the right way buddy.

i tried to make little amount of hash to try but it didnt work 100% with me.. i tried the method which i only freeze the trims and them i pure the trices using silk scren with out water! i saw it in a video, but i guess the triches didnt sepreate well from the trims which gave me green hash and the buzz is very light.


----------



## Prodigious Puff (May 27, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> IMO/IME, fresh and frozen, will yeild the most potent, yet slightly less hash, useing bubblebags.



Understood, Thank you.


----------



## smokybear (May 27, 2008)

And a little bit of final product. About 2 grams of hash. Going to let it sit for a couple weeks before I try it out. Should be good stuff. Take care and be safe.   (Edit: The bits of green on the hash are scissor hash that I scraped off my scissors.)


----------



## littlenode (Jun 17, 2008)

hey smoke...did ya spark that goo up yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2008)

haha hick has a fun time correctin us new hash oil makers must be the 100th time he had to correct newbi hash oil makers lilke us... keep up the good info hick i know its true when it comes from you..

looks good smoky, the blow drier method helped me out to smoke it faster..


----------



## Hick (Jun 17, 2008)

:ignore: :ignore: :ignore: ...


----------

